# 222 resting problem



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i have a 222 i use for coyotes...i sighted it in today and the gun is soo light that when i shoot it really likes to move around.....i had to wrap my hand around it even when i was on a rest, is their anything out their i can buy to help put some weight on the guy or something to stop it from moving around


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

bi-pod???


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

So you are having problems with it "moving" around after the shot?? Do you mean it is jumping up on you?? That would be odd.

Or do you mean you are having a problem keeping the rifle steady before the shot??


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah it is really wierd, its lighter then hell though hmm yeah i was thinking bi bods would help....IDK its really wierd though :-?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The .222 I had I did not like since it jumped all over. The only think I could do to get away from this is to point it down just a bit insted of eye level or up. Though this made it hard to shoot at any game. Thus I got rid of it. I seen now that there is a deresinator on the market. This might give you some relief since it takes up vibration of the shot. A bi-pod might get troublesome unless you are laying for the shot. The gun still will jump a bit but will rest back on the pod. I shoot a .300 win mag on a pod. Though the recoil is back and not up, the gun still sits level and I can realine myself quickly to get another shot off. It is a bit faster then shooting while standing.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

The few solutions that came to mind were: a bipod, bull barrel, heavier scope, or a new heavier stock...or maybe even a new gun...! :wink:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

haha well at least im not that only guy that had this problem  yeah ill buy a pod. and hang on tight :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You're not under the impression that while looking through the scope you should be able to see the bullet hit the target are you?


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Gohan
I have a 222 mag and part of the reason I like it is I can see were I'm hitting when I fire. Gun does have a bull barrel and weighs 14lbs. Only real negative is finding ammo.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ammo was a problem for the .222. The basic led tops from federal is all I ever shot out of it. Looked at some FMJ but could not make up my mind. It was a good targit gun and I never did get it out after varmints.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

driggy said:


> Gohan
> I have a 222 mag and part of the reason I like it is I can see were I'm hitting when I fire. Gun does have a bull barrel and weighs 14lbs. Only real negative is finding ammo.


With a 14 pound rifle I would expect you could (different horse different color) but the average 6-8 pound rifle has to much muzzle flip to consistently if at all see the hit. If that's what the OP is complaining about then he might as well sell it and get something in the weight range of your rifle. Adding a bipod won't accomplish anything. I have never seen the hit with the Savage 223 I shoot. Now that I think about it I don't believe I can do that with the 22 Hornet either.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have read the with the .204 Ruger you can watch the bullet hit throught your scope.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

gohan,


> You're not under the impression that while looking through the scope you should be able to see the bullet hit the target are you?


haha no sir, absolutly not


----------

